# Candle powered flower pot oven?



## pengyou (Jan 16, 2014)

Candle Powered Air Heater - DIY Radiant Space Heater - flower pot heater - Easy DIY - YouTube

Given the recent broad changes in weather patterns, I have been looking for alternative (emergency) ways of lighting and staying warm.  I found this flowerpot idea on youtube.  I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about modifying this slightly to make an oven out of it?  I am sure what a pot of water could be put on top of the pot to heat up water for condensed soup...hot chocolate...but to actually cook something?  It registers 160+ degrees at the top of the pot, so is likely to be warmer inside.  It is likely that adding one more candle might increase the temperature.  I think it would be useful because it does not include the mess, danger or toxicity of charcoal, butane, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ancrNsJHkGw
This one claims 200 degrees....


----------

